# 65 GTO fine



## indasixes (Jul 1, 2017)

1965 gto find--- In garage from 2nd owner since 1985. Complete car but needs restored. Trying to come up with the plan that I want with car. 389/ 4 speed car. Original Nightwatch blue. Came with a tri power set up as well but not original to car. Motor is not original. Always loved these cars and plan on finding someone who can paint the car very soon. Only real rust is lower rear 1/4's and it came with patch panels. It hadnt started since parked but with an evening involved, got it running just perfect!


----------



## 1964SS (Dec 2, 2015)

Great car! Looks like a fantastic project. I'm building a 64 GTO now that I picked up last year.


----------

